# New from Vox, the AC15C2 Twin



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm a big fan of Vox amps, this one is interesting. I love my AC30 but I can't really use it without my attenuator so an AC15 with two 12" is a great idea.

http://www.guitarworld.com/vox-delivers-new-addition-ac-custom-series-ac15c2-twin


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I cant even use my ac15 without an attenuator.... lol


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Exactly - it's a cool option for someone looking specifically for the AC15 platform, but I can't imagine a 15twin being THAT much more volume friendly than a 30 single or twin. Very cool though.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Cool amp.

Ya my Maz 18 is loud as heck, don't have the attenuator yet though.

I like the idea of the extra handles on the little beast.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Lol well at least this has a master volume, my AC30 doesn't


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Wonder where it's made?....Vox seems to have all them made in China now a days..!


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Yeah probably made in China like my AC30, still sounds sweet though. But hey, if you think about it, even if your amps / pedals etc are designed in the US/Canada, how many parts are really made there? Probably most resistors, transistors, tubes etc are made elsewhere.. so are you really buying something made in Canada or just assembled in Canada


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

zurn said:


> Yeah probably made in China like my AC30, still sounds sweet though. But hey, if you think about it, even if your amps / pedals etc are designed in the US/Canada, how many parts are really made there? Probably most resistors, transistors, tubes etc are made elsewhere.. so are you really buying something made in Canada or just assembled in Canada


that is VERY true.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

even the handwired series by Vox are made in china these days.

pretty disappointing if you ask me. especially for the 3x price difference.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

The handwired series are MIC? Wow.

Even at $1100 for a 15 watter, it seems that you wouldn't be far off buying an
"assembled in North America" amp. 

If Vox is your thing though...


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

sulphur said:


> The handwired series are MIC? Wow..


Designed in the UK but assembled in China or Vietnam I think. Still is nice work though...


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That is nice and neat!


----------



## iblastoff (May 14, 2011)

i had a vox handwired head made in china. sounded great but ultimately i was just fine with my vox ac30cch head.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

If someone was using a two amp system, an AC15C2 cranked for overdrive and an AC30C2 for clean might work.


----------



## theactor19 (Feb 26, 2013)

Check out this review of the AC15C2:
Vox AC15C2 Review | Guitar Tone Talk


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

wow.. old thread....

2 years ago I had my AC15C1.... I can now say 15 watts is not enough. 

Jamming in a nice space with a full drum kit, I wouldn't mind a little more headroom and volume. my last session i ran it 9/10 on the master and about 5-6 on the normal channel IIRC to be heard over the drums


----------

